# Painting Laminated beams



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

To paint them you would lightly sand to roughen the surface a little, then apply a bonding primer, followed by two coats of quality exterior paint


----------



## sjjacks (Apr 13, 2007)

What would you consider a *Bonding* primer. I used Zinser Blue Bullseye last time. I always had great luck before, but it didn't work on this stuff.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## hammerheart14 (Sep 2, 2010)

sjjacks said:


> What would you consider a *Bonding* primer. I used Zinser Blue Bullseye last time. I always had great luck before, but it didn't work on this stuff.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


XIM Primer. Sticks to ANYTHING in the world. No joke!!!!!
http://www.ximbonder.com/products_detail.asp?id=32


----------



## sjjacks (Apr 13, 2007)

You say this with such confidence, I think my problem may be solved. I thank you for the tip and will buy some of that primer tomorrow, despite our mini hurricane here. 

Thank you,
Steve J.


----------

